# HAWKEN - Hilfe! Game startet immer in falscher Auflösung



## Merty (18. Dezember 2013)

*HAWKEN - Hilfe! Game startet immer in falscher Auflösung*

Hallo Leute,
habe ein Problem mit HAWKEN. Seit ich den aktuellen Patch installiert habe, startet das Spiel immer in einer etwas merkwürdigen Auflösung von 1360x765 Bildpunkten. Ich kann die Auflösung im Spiel selbst leider nicht mehr verändern. 
Hat jemand dasselbe Problem? Lösungen parat?
Schon mal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------

